# Australia Skilled VISA 189,190,491 offshore processing



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Gooday
I have confirmation from a number of skilled visa applicants who are offshore on being contacted by COs, for further information or requests for more information. This means the files are now being looked at /being considered for processing.
Visas confirmed so far are 189,190,491. If you hear more visa subclases kindly update others. 
My advice is that kindly send back the information that is required as soon as possible. This will increase your chances of having your VISA processed early.

*Dont wait for the 28 days.*


----------



## lynnewicks83 (6 mo ago)

Thank you... any news on the 494 Visas... they seem to be skipped somehow.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

lynnewicks83 said:


> Thank you... any news on the 494 Visas... they seem to be skipped somehow.


I havent heard anything yet on 494, if I get any infor on other Visa subclases, I will post it here.


----------



## prep2in (8 mo ago)

Thanks. Do you know those who got invite ..

When they had submitted EOI
What was their occupation code
How many points they had


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

waymak said:


> Gooday
> I have confirmation from a number of skilled visa applicants who are offshore on being contacted by COs, for further information or requests for more information. This means the files are now being looked at /being considered for processing.
> Visas confirmed so far are 189,190,491. If you hear more visa subclases kindly update others.
> My advice is that kindly send back the information that is required as soon as possible. This will increase your chances of having your VISA processed early.
> ...


I wish this is true. 
Waiting from 2019 with Received status. I don't want any CO contact. I have given all the required information already. Need a direct grant.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

prep2in said:


> Thanks. Do you know those who got invite ..
> 
> When they had submitted EOI
> What was their occupation code
> How many points they had


Sorry, I dont have such information, except that some lodged their visa applications in 2020 & 2021


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

TVS2Aus said:


> I wish this is true.
> Waiting from 2019 with Received status. I don't want any CO contact. I have given all the required information already. Need a direct grant.


Direct grant is possible if they dont need any further information from you but Some documents like Police clearance do expire after 12 months, they might need a new police clearance and also filling in Form 1399 - Declaration of service, if you had not filled it before.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

waymak said:


> Sorry, I dont have such information, except that some lodged their visa applications in 2020 & 2021


Here is one I just received, no grant yet

Visa 491 QLD 
POINTS : 80
OCCUPATION :ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER
ANZSCO CODE : 263212
EOI: DECEMBER 2019
QLD INVITE : JANUARY 2020
VISA LODGED: FEBRUARY 2020

NO GRANT YET

CO contact 28 July 2022


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

waymak said:


> Here is one I just received, no grant yet
> 
> Visa 491 QLD
> POINTS : 80
> ...


Request for information from CO:
-New police clearance
-Form 1399- Declaration of service


----------



## Mzeet (11 mo ago)

Hi I am waiting since August 2019 with Received status only.I am offshore developer programmer.Any advice when I will get pr


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mzeet said:


> Hi I am waiting since August 2019 with Received status only.I am offshore developer programmer.Any advice when I will get pr


There is light at the end of the tunnel
DHA will prioritise offshore applicants grants to reduce the shortage of skilled workers
Cheers


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

How many total offshore applicants are waiting for PR? Is it greater than 60k? Is DHA to prioritise only some occupations or all?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

VM17 said:


> How many total offshore applicants are waiting for PR? Is it greater than 60k? Is DHA to prioritise only some occupations or all?


You should refer to the latest FOI to know the exact status for the applications.

FOI for Skilled Visa in Hand and Granted from July 2019 to April 2022


----------



## angadrm123 (6 mo ago)

There is a lot of confusion! 2 weeks before, Home Affairs Minster mentioned the priority will be given to permanent skilled offshore applicants - 189/190. However, after couple of days Immigration Minister declared the priority will be given to temporary skilled, student and Visitor Visa. I really hope 189 has been taken into consideration and your information in accurate.


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

angadrm123 said:


> There is a lot of confusion! 2 weeks before, Home Affairs Minster mentioned the priority will be given to permanent skilled offshore applicants - 189/190. However, after couple of days Immigration Minister declared the priority will be given to temporary skilled, student and Visitor Visa. I really hope 189 has been taken into consideration and your information in accurate.


The current government has acknowledged the Skilled Visa processing delays and is giving out confusing one or two press releases every week. But did not see any meaningful outcome. This is because people who have been waiting without any update for more than 3 years are still waiting, whereas people who lodged recently are getting their visas. 

Recently Immigration minister said "745,000 visa applications have been finalised since the beginning of June 2022, including over 645,000 offshore visa applications. This includes 388,000 visitor visas, 62,000 student visas and 9,550 temporary skilled visas"

If the visas are finalised, what is stopping them from releasing the results?
Immigration Minister Press Release


----------



## Mzeet (11 mo ago)

Any offshore 189 grant today ?


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

Mzeet said:


> Any offshore 189 grant today ?


There is no CO contact or grant recently for 189.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

I have applied 489 Visa SC on 24 January, 2019 and still waiting for grant...... offshore currently.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Agronomist said:


> I have applied 489 Visa SC on 24 January, 2019 and still waiting for grant...... offshore currently.


Same, our application has been submitted in November 2019 (489 QLD) and so far no movement still.  Any updates from anyone who applied for 489 visa and got a grant recently? Thanks!


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Can anyone suggest with New Rule in QLD , Do you require the 3 months immediate experience and 12 months of employment for 491 offshore applicant for Skill select code 263111 .Any chances of getting the invite on 85 points for 491 and 190 on 75 points .


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Waiting since Nov 2019 for result of application status still shows Further assessment. Offshore. Any updates for 190 offshore visas will be much appreciated. Anyway to contact them to expedite the process?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Does anyone know why there has not been an invitation round in July or when there will be one?


----------



## Ins (Dec 24, 2018)

I lodged my 190 offshore in Nov 2019 and CO contacted for re-medicals on July 7th 2022, have submitted medicals on 21st July and the status still shows as further assessment anyone has any idea of how long CO usually takes to look back to the files? @NB


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi all, I hope someone could shed a light on this. So we've submitted our application, payment for visas for our family (489 regional, QLD) back in November 2019. No movement nor CO contact or grant since then, we even arranged our medicals this year in March hoping that there'll be some movement since Australia opened up recently. 

My question is, has anyone received a grant so far? I am really wishing this moves because it has been almost 3 yrs now and hate to think all the money we spent have gone to waste. 

Also, I have now been considering getting my skill assessed again by VETASSESS just to try with other territories. If in case I receive a positive outcome and complete English test, etc. may I submit an EOI under the same ImmiAccount without affecting my 489 application or this isn't recommended? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi all, I hope someone could shed a light on this. So we've submitted our application, payment for visas for our family (489 regional, QLD) back in November 2019. No movement nor CO contact or grant since then, we even arranged our medicals this year in March hoping that there'll be some movement since Australia opened up recently.
> 
> My question is, has anyone received a grant so far? I am really wishing this moves because it has been almost 3 yrs now and hate to think all the money we spent have gone to waste.
> 
> ...


How did you arrange your medical?
Till the hap id is generated by the CO, you can’t get the medicals done
There seems to be some progress now, and pending cases are being processed
So you should not have a much longer wait if all other documents are in order
You can submit a fresh EOI if you so wish, after getting reassessed. it will have no effect on your existing application
But frankly I see no logic in spending money and getting back at the end of the queue again 
Cheers


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

NB said:


> How did you arrange your medical?
> Till the hap id is generated by the CO, you can’t get the medicals done
> There seems to be some progress now, and pending cases are being processed
> So you should not have a much longer wait if all other documents are in order
> ...


Hi NB, thanks so much for your response. Actually, we've had "arrange medicals (HAP ID)" for a while and decided to proceed in March this year since Australia opened again. My thing is that my agent has not been the most proactive so in the end I had to do everything myself, so imported my data to my own immiaccount instead of relying on them completely so I am also by the help of the forums here, trying to get info on insights, way forward etc. 

Re new EOI, thanks and noted! I am really hoping to get our visas very soon!


----------



## Kowshik (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Received CO contact for further documentation, so definitely they are looking at applications, stay positive and be prepared. 
My PCC is taking some time due to Change in process. But everything else is done. 
Visa 491 SA
POINTS : 85
OCCUPATION :ICT SOFTWARE ENGINEER
ANZSCO CODE : 261313
EOI: NOV 2019
SA INVITE : FEB 2020
VISA LODGED: FEBRUARY 2020
CO CONTACT : DEC 2020 For futher document Request
CO CONTACT : 28th JULY 2022 Request for PCC, Medicals, Evidence for Sponsorships and FORM 80.

Hoping to get the grant soon.

Cheers!!


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

Kowshik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received CO contact for further documentation, so definitely they are looking at applications, stay positive and be prepared.
> My PCC is taking some time due to Change in process. But everything else is done.
> ...


Thanks for the update.
Was Form 80 not submitted along with your application?
For PCC, are they asking because your older PCC is more than a year?


----------



## Kowshik (Jul 13, 2021)

TVS2Aus said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Was Form 80 not submitted along with your application?
> For PCC, are they asking because your older PCC is more than a year?


Yes Form 80 was done but they have asked again since it is more than 2 years now, and yes PCC was asked because the last one was submitted 2 years back.


----------



## msbnani (5 mo ago)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi all, I hope someone could shed a light on this. So we've submitted our application, payment for visas for our family (489 regional, QLD) back in November 2019. No movement nor CO contact or grant since then, we even arranged our medicals this year in March hoping that there'll be some movement since Australia opened up recently.
> 
> My question is, has anyone received a grant so far? I am really wishing this moves because it has been almost 3 yrs now and hate to think all the money we spent have gone to waste.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am also in the same situation lodged visa for myself and family (489 QLD) in Oct'2019
since then I did not hear anything and no CO contact yet.


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

I received an email from immigration department to provide the following latest details:
1. PCC
2. Form 80
3. Health Examination
4. Evidence of employment (bank statement and provident funds/superannuation statement issue by the provident funds company)

*Visa Lodged: *13 August, 2019, *Medical and PCC* were done in 2019, *Form 80* was also submitted in 2019


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

kanavkalra85 said:


> I received an email from immigration department to provide the following latest details:
> 1. PCC
> 2. Form 80
> 3. Health Examination
> ...


Bank and PF statements, was not provided when you lodged your application.


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

TVS2Aus said:


> Bank and PF statements, was not provided when you lodged your application.





TVS2Aus said:


> Bank and PF statements, was not provided when you lodged your application.


No I didn't provide the PF statement however I provided the bank statement only for one year i.e. from 2018 to 2019.


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

Would there be any issues with my 190 visa if I moved to another country while waiting? I'm already offshore and thinking of moving to Europe to study. Been in received status after lodging in March 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nomadiccarpneter said:


> Would there be any issues with my 190 visa if I moved to another country while waiting? I'm already offshore and thinking of moving to Europe to study. Been in received status after lodging in March 2020.


If you are offshore, the country doesn’t matter

Cheers


----------



## nomadiccarpneter (Nov 29, 2021)

NB said:


> If you are offshore, the country doesn’t matter
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!


----------



## sohaib.sherwani (5 mo ago)

Hi Champs,

I am thinking to restart my journey for 190/491.Need to know following :

My skill assessment is expired now (3 years gone). Now engineer australia can just revalidate the expired one or i have to redo the entire process? Also i want my past 3 years to be added in the assessment as well to claim more points for experience.
What would be the right approach for this?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohaib.sherwani said:


> Hi Champs,
> 
> I am thinking to restart my journey for 190/491.Need to know following :
> 
> ...


What will be your points ?
Anzsco code ?
Onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## sohaib.sherwani (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> What will be your points ?
> Anzsco code ?
> Onshore or offshore?
> Cheers


Hi NB, thanks for your response. Following are the details.

Points will be 85~90
233511
Offshore


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

To the peeps who already had their grant approved recently - after 2 years of Covid phase and institutions not really functioning, our PCC and Health Assessments we sent earlier (in my case 3 years ago) had expired. 

If you have been contacted by CO lately, asking for new PCC and health assessment, after you have sent it, have you received grant? If so, how long after the newest docs sending? Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohaib.sherwani said:


> Hi NB, thanks for your response. Following are the details.
> 
> Points will be 85~90
> 233511
> Offshore


You are just throwing good money after bad money 
Cheers


----------



## sohaib.sherwani (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> You are just throwing good money after bad money
> Cheers


So no chances at all ? Was wondering that things are opening up after covid and they have also increased number of slots in 190/491. Can you guide if this is a good time to pursue this being offshore or just a waste!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sohaib.sherwani said:


> So no chances at all ? Was wondering that things are opening up after covid and they have also increased number of slots in 190/491. Can you guide if this is a good time to pursue this being offshore or just a waste!


Asking the same question, doesn’t change anything 
If you only want a sweet answer, then yes, things are very rosy, spend money on assessment, you will get your PR in no time
Cheers


----------



## sohaib.sherwani (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Asking the same question, doesn’t change anything
> If you only want a sweet answer, then yes, things are very rosy, spend money on assessment, you will get your PR in no time
> Cheers


Got your point. Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi NB , Can anyone suggest with New Rule in NSW , Do we require the 3 months stay for 491 and 6 months for 190 offshore applicant for Skill select code 263111 .Any chances of getting the invite on 85 points for 491 and 190 on 75 points .


----------



## TVS2Aus (Aug 27, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To the peeps who already had their grant approved recently - after 2 years of Covid phase and institutions not really functioning, our PCC and Health Assessments we sent earlier (in my case 3 years ago) had expired.
> 
> If you have been contacted by CO lately, asking for new PCC and health assessment, after you have sent it, have you received grant? If so, how long after the newest docs sending? Thanks!


9th Aug 1st CO contact for medicals, 12th Aug Medicals, Medicals approved on 19th morning, Grant on 19th Aug afternoon IST.


----------



## Kowshik (Jul 13, 2021)

TVS2Aus said:


> 9th Aug 1st CO contact for medicals, 12th Aug Medicals, Medicals approved on 19th morning, Grant on 19th Aug afternoon IST.


hey , Sorry if you have alreadyposted this sometime back, what is your code ? And congrats on the grant !


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

TVS2Aus said:


> 9th Aug 1st CO contact for medicals, 12th Aug Medicals, Medicals approved on 19th morning, Grant on 19th Aug afternoon IST.


Congrats!

Btw how do you know that the medicals have been approved? When we did our medicals 3 years ago we didn't get a result, but the result was sent directly to immigration office, we were never informed on the results (we were all healthy). Is it now done differently?


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Btw how do you know that the medicals have been approved? When we did our medicals 3 years ago we didn't get a result, but the result was sent directly to immigration office, we were never informed on the results (we were all healthy). Is it now done differently?


Through Health status in immiaccount


----------



## Abhijeet2712 (Jan 16, 2019)

js


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Kowshik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received CO contact for further documentation, so definitely they are looking at applications, stay positive and be prepared.
> My PCC is taking some time due to Change in process. But everything else is done.
> ...


Im assuming that your PTE/ IELTS, EOI, ACS assessment and all has expired before the 2nd CO Contact. Do you need to reapply for all before it can be granted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ana_journey said:


> Im assuming that your PTE/ IELTS, EOI, ACS assessment and all has expired before the 2nd CO Contact. Do you need to reapply for all before it can be granted?


Except pcc and medicals , all other requirements are frozen on the date of invite
Cheers


----------



## olystic411 (Nov 24, 2021)

NB said:


> Except pcc and medicals , all other requirements are frozen on the date of invite
> Cheers


Hello 
I got CO contact for Request checklist and details. When I applied I did submit form 80 where I answered those questions. But now I do not know the forms to fill to answer the question again.
Find attached the request


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

Cant we submit EOI for 189, 190 and 491? Do we have to choose any one as per latest state policy?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SidR said:


> Cant we submit EOI for 189, 190 and 491? Do we have to choose any one as per latest state policy?


Which state are you talking about?
Cheers


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

NB said:


> Which state are you talking about?
> Cheers


I believe 189 is not limited/related to any state right?! Say if I submit a EOI for 189 can't I submit a EOI/ROI for 190/491 to Queensland or any other state? I am interested in applying to WA, SA and Queensland (190 or 491) in addition to 189.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SidR said:


> I believe 189 is not limited/related to any state right?! Say if I submit a EOI for 189 can't I submit a EOI/ROI for 190/491 to Queensland or any other state? I am interested in applying to WA, SA and Queensland (190 or 491) in addition to 189.


Most applicants submit individual EOIs for 189 and each state and each class of visa they are interested in
So in your case you will need to submit 7 EOIs 
Cheers


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

NB said:


> Most applicants submit individual EOIs for 189 and each state and each class of visa they are interested in
> So in your case you will need to submit 7 EOIs
> Cheers


Ok say I want to apply to 3 states. So I'll have to submit 1 EOI for 189 and 3 EOI/ROI of 491 for 3 states. (I am not interested in 190, for certain reasons).

My consultant based in Australia though is of the opinion, if I submit multiple EOIs I'll be ruining my chances. She's recommending I go with 491 that too for only 1 state.

P.S - I am offshore, Mechanical Eng - 70 points.

The reason I am insisting with my consultant on 189 is, one of my distant relatives (Offshore Civil Eng - 65 points) got the invite last week. I heard it rained 189s last week, when they opened up.


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

olystic411 said:


> Hello
> I got CO contact for Request checklist and details. When I applied I did submit form 80 where I answered those questions. But now I do not know the forms to fill to answer the question again.
> Find attached the request


Reply in writing and explain in details the outcome of your application for US visa with a documentary evidence if any and upload in your immiaccount documents attachment space.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SidR said:


> Ok say I want to apply to 3 states. So I'll have to submit 1 EOI for 189 and 3 EOI/ROI of 491 for 3 states. (I am not interested in 190, for certain reasons).
> 
> My consultant based in Australia though is of the opinion, if I submit multiple EOIs I'll be ruining my chances. She's recommending I go with 491 that too for only 1 state.
> 
> ...


If you are going through a consultant, go as per his advice
If you don’t trust him, why did you appoint him ?
Cheers


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

NB said:


> If you are going through a consultant, go as per his advice
> If you don’t trust him, why did you appoint him ?
> Cheers


Well on a lighter note, consider it like I am seeking a second opinion, like we do in case of medical consultation(s).


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

Good day to you all!

I have a technical question. Is it possible to reimport my application in my immiaccount from the Agents immiaccount and see updated information? I ask because i did create my own immiaccount and imported my application from the agents immiaccount. The agent doesnt know that i did this and i want to keep it that way. Later on i submitted my PCC to the agent to upload. In my immiaccount it only shows the date of last update changed, however, on the attachments list there is 0 received documents under character assessment attachments. Do i need to re-import the whole application again? Is that possible?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Kennedy098 said:


> Good day to you all!
> 
> I have a technical question. Is it possible to reimport my application in my immiaccount from the Agents immiaccount and see updated information? I ask because i did create my own immiaccount and imported my application from the agents immiaccount. The agent doesnt know that i did this and i want to keep it that way. Later on i submitted my PCC to the agent to upload. In my immiaccount it only shows the date of last update changed, however, on the attachments list there is 0 received documents under character assessment attachments. Do i need to re-import the whole application again? Is that possible?


Do not change anything if you have an agent. it may cancel your contract with them as soon as they found out you imported the application without their knowledge.

They might have uploaded it in the others section. So check if the pcc is there. Dont make any changes in your immiaccount.


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

ga2au said:


> Do not change anything if you have an agent. it may cancel your contract with them as soon as they found out you imported the application without their knowledge.
> 
> They might have uploaded it in the others section. So check if the pcc is there. Dont make any changes in your immiaccount.


Thank you. I will make sure not to change anything.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

From your experience, how long is the wait after you submit new PCC, form 80 and health checks, to receive an answer regarding the grant? We have submitted all docs and payment 3 years ago, and after 3 years we were asked last month for new PCC, health check and new 80 form, which we have submitted, so I am wondering the timeline for the expected answer/via processing...
Many thanks


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From your experience, how long is the wait after you submit new PCC, form 80 and health checks, to receive an answer regarding the grant? We have submitted all docs and payment 3 years ago, and after 3 years we were asked last month for new PCC, health check and new 80 form, which we have submitted, so I am wondering the timeline for the expected answer/via processing...
> Many thanks


What day did CO ask u new pcc and medical?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

ga2au said:


> What day did CO ask u new pcc and medical?


We applied 3 years ago, so they need new ones...


----------



## victoria83 (4 mo ago)

Hello I've received an invite for a 189 I did the EOI when I was onshore but received the invite offshore can I still apply ? My points are still the same and on the application I can change my country of residence.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victoria83 said:


> Hello I've received an invite for a 189 I did the EOI when I was onshore but received the invite offshore can I still apply ? My points are still the same and on the application I can change my country of residence.


Sure
But you should have changed the country of residence in the EOI, the moment you left Australia 
Cheers


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

There is no specific timeline for grant after being contacted. Just be patient. many people were contacted end of July 2022, and they submitted required documentation, but still no grants. hang in there, maybe soon.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From your experience, how long is the wait after you submit new PCC, form 80 and health checks, to receive an answer regarding the grant? We have submitted all docs and payment 3 years ago, and after 3 years we were asked last month for new PCC, health check and new 80 form, which we have submitted, so I am wondering the timeline for the expected answer/via processing...
> Many thanks


There is no specific timeline for grant after being contacted. Just be patient. many people were contacted end of July 2022, and they submitted required documentation, but still no grants. hang in there, maybe soon.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

waymak said:


> Here is one I just received, no grant yet
> 
> Visa 491 QLD
> POINTS : 80
> ...


Contact from CO. New PCC and new medicals requested on 06/10/2022


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

@SidR mate did you get your 189 invite today??


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

Good day
Is it advisable to abandon my application for 491 Visa to lodge the 189 Visa application. I received an invitation for 189 Visa today. I am currently waiting for Visa Grant for 491 for SA which i submitted on 28 June 2022.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Kennedy098 said:


> Good day
> Is it advisable to abandon my application for 491 Visa to lodge the 189 Visa application. I received an invitation for 189 Visa today. I am currently waiting for Visa Grant for 491 for SA which i submitted on 28 June 2022.


Consider pros and cons of both visas. 189 is a direct PR visa - no waiting around for 5 years, proving $53,900 income, living in regional area - none of that. If you are ok from the financial point then I suggest withdrawing 491 and submit 189 application instead. You can try for visa fees refund for 491 (no guarantees though). Do note I am not a MARA agent so this is purely my own opinion. It's your decision at the end of the day.


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> @SidR mate did you get your 189 invite today??


Hola! Not 189, but 491. I applied for 491 only. Just curious, what made you ask me though?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

SidR said:


> Hola! Not 189, but 491. I applied for 491 only. Just curious, what made you ask me though?


I just remembered your post and just saw someone getting 189 invite at 65 points. Curious as why you didn't put in 189. Thought you had enough points


----------



## SidR (Feb 19, 2021)

RDStranger said:


> I just remembered your post and just saw someone getting 189 invite at 65 points. Curious as why you didn't put in 189. Thought you had enough points


Well my consultant advised to go with 491 only that too for just one state.

Guess I missed saying it, I got my invite today for Queensland (family sponsored).


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

SidR said:


> Well my consultant advised to go with 491 only that too for just one state.
> 
> Guess I missed saying it, I got my invite today for Queensland (family sponsored).


Nah you did mention your 491 invite. Still puzzled why you didn't have the 189 EOI though - you could have gotten a straight PR. Oh well


----------



## xdennismike (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi all, Please help me with the below query on the validity of documents.
I have all the experience certificates with Roles and Responsibilities from different companies in 2017. But due to multiple immigration restrictions, we haven't proceeded.
Please let me know if I can use the same certificates for processing EOI now.

Also, one experience certificate with Roles and Responsibility is an affidavit from manager, which was also received on 2017.

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xdennismike said:


> Hi all, Please help me with the below query on the validity of documents.
> I have all the experience certificates with Roles and Responsibilities from different companies in 2017. But due to multiple immigration restrictions, we haven't proceeded.
> Please let me know if I can use the same certificates for processing EOI now.
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 
Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

sohaib.sherwani said:


> Hi NB, thanks for your response. Following are the details.
> 
> Points will be 85~90
> 233511
> Offshore


Are you claiming spouse points? If yes then how much


----------



## VM17 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

Want to share good news with everyone here -
Visa Lodged Date - 18/05/2020
Grant Date - 25/10/2022 (direct grant - offshore)
Medicals + pcc uploaded - 23/10/2022
In august informed immi about the job changes done between 2019-2022. Along with salary slips and relieving letters from all companies (3 companies)
ANZSCO - 261311
Points - 95 ( Victoria Nomination )

Note - No form 80 or 1221 were uploaded neither were contacted for the same

Thankyou everyone who responded to all my questions here. This group is really awesome.

I hope everyone gets the grant soon.

There is always light at the end of the tunnel, though sometimes tunnel is too long and checks our patience.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

VM17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to share good news with everyone here -
> Visa Lodged Date - 18/05/2020
> ...


Great news. Thanks for posting. Gives hope


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are offshore, the country doesn’t matter
> 
> Cheers


After submitting an EOI, If a person moves to another country, say the UK, for higher study (Masters), by leaving his/her current job, should s/he update the same in EOI? If yes, would it be positive (like the person is pursuing higher studies in an English-speaking country etc.) or negative (he has already left his job etc.)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189expat said:


> After submitting an EOI, If a person moves to another country, say the UK, for higher study (Masters), by leaving his/her current job, should s/he update the same in EOI? If yes, would it be positive (like the person is pursuing higher studies in an English-speaking country etc.) or negative (he has already left his job etc.)


No one can predict 
You update the EOI and hope for the best
Cheers


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

A new Ministerial Direction for prioritising skilled visa applications came into effect on 28 October 2022

You might find it useful


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

waymak said:


> A new Ministerial Direction for prioritising skilled visa applications came into effect on 28 October 2022
> 
> You might find it useful


Thank you, are you able to break it down in terms of visa numbers.


----------



## .1794102 (2 mo ago)

Hi All / @NB 

Need your opinion here.

I’m waiting for 190 grant, applied Nov 19. I got CO contact in Aug 2022 for medicals, PCC was already renewed.
My question is below.

The new state skills for 22-23 does not have my occupation listed anymore.
Is this going to affect my grant?

Thanks


----------



## JZT (3 mo ago)

Our 494 visas were granted today!
Exactly 7 weeks after lodging 🥳😊


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieMate99 said:


> Hi All / @NB
> 
> Need your opinion here.
> 
> ...


It’s extremely hard to say
DHA has been very selective in giving both invites and grants 
They are very opaque and do flip flops all the time
Some times they will favour onshore applicants and then suddenly offshore
You just have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## .1794102 (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> It’s extremely hard to say
> DHA has been very selective in giving both invites and grants
> They are very opaque and do flip flops all the time
> Some times they will favour onshore applicants and then suddenly offshore
> ...


Thanks for your response NB.
But my question isn't about onshore vs offshore.

I'm just wondering if the new state skills list will have an effect on already lodged applications, as my occupation is not on the new list but was there at the time of application.

Thanks


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

AussieMate99 said:


> Thanks for your response NB.
> But my question isn't about onshore vs offshore.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the new state skills list will have an effect on already lodged applications, as my occupation is not on the new list but was there at the time of application.
> ...


NO


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

waymak said:


> Here is one I just received, no grant yet
> 
> Visa 491 QLD
> POINTS : 80
> ...


VISA granted on 5 Dec 2022


----------



## MuazAhmedPK (1 mo ago)

Hi All,

I need your feedback, I would like to apply for
Skilled work regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491) 
ANZSCO Code 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
Point table:
Age 25
Work Exp 10
Qualification 15
Partner Skill 5
Nomination 15

Total points 70

I have done my ACS with a positive outcome.
I attempted IELTS a few times, but I was unable to get 7 each, although I have got 6 each.
If I submit EOI, what are the chances of getting invited?


----------



## blazerle (Mar 14, 2019)

MuazAhmedPK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your feedback, I would like to apply for
> Skilled work regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491)
> ...


You can submit EOI and try PTE instead of IELTS to improve your point.


----------



## MuazAhmedPK (1 mo ago)

blazerle said:


> You can submit EOI and try PTE instead of IELTS to improve your point.


Thanks for your reply. Right you are, I will try PTE as well.
Yes, I know I can submit EOI, but I would like to know the chances of success as you know, my score is not so good.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MuazAhmedPK said:


> Thanks for your reply. Right you are, I will try PTE as well.
> Yes, I know I can submit EOI, but I would like to know the chances of success as you know, my score is not so good.


You have completed all the assessment so now you have nothing to lose by submitting the EOI 
You never know and you may get lucky even at that score
Cheers


----------



## MuazAhmedPK (1 mo ago)

blazerle said:


> You can submit EOI and try PTE instead of IELTS to improve your point.





NB said:


> You have completed all the assessment so now you have nothing to lose by submitting the EOI
> You never know and you may get lucky even at that score
> Cheers


Thank you, NB.


----------

